# enregistrer une emission de tele sur pluzz.fr



## sum974 (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
j'habite à la reunion et je n'ai que 2 mega de débit sur orange 
j'ai donc du mal a voir les émissions de tv sur pluzz.fr de france television
j'aimerais pouvoir les télécharger afin de les voir en continu 
merci de me donner des infos


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

RealPlayer ?

A essayer. Mais pas sûr du résultat.

Puzzl... c'est plein de DRM ces choses-là.


----------

